# Atitool 027b1 and X1950XT AGP (gecube)



## Giux-900 (Apr 8, 2007)

With atitool026 is not supported voltage and temperature..
With 027b1 temperature is ok..
this is the screen of the voltage.. is correct ??






info screen:









Thanks


----------



## Giux-900 (Apr 11, 2007)

up!


----------



## Giux-900 (Apr 12, 2007)

up  

probably I don't have a chip voltage regulator... 
it is possible to have a update of atitool that it correctly finds the absence of the chip?

The latest 027b detect the fintek sensor for temperatures and fan control... but not detect correctly the voltage control...


----------

